# HELP with SR20DE Engine



## Guest (Jun 19, 2003)

Hi, I have a nissan NX 2000 and my car started to stall when I come off the gas after hard accel?? any thoughts ?/? 

Also I want to spice up my car what should I do first ? 
I am kind of new at all this. 
I have a custom AIR intake and Silver Knight Glass pack from the cat back with 2" pipe instead of the 1 /12 inch. 


thanks
Pascal


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

your idle controller is starting to go, but it could be any of a number of things.

if it's an NX2000, doesn't it have 1 7/8" piping already? Go for 2.5 at least! peace! 

BTW, have a problem... search first... most of these guys get pretty ticked off answering the same Qs twenty thousand times... the old grumps.


----------



## StreEtdraggR (Jul 4, 2003)

Glass pack??? I thought those went out years ago. Don't deface a got nissan with a Cherry Bomb. Save up the money and get you an Apexi N1 exhaust. SHEESH!!!!


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

IAC valve and I'm mad as hell for having to type it in!!!! J/K!


----------

